# help! visa application status changed from "in progress" to "application received"!



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

*help! visa application status changed from "in progress" to "application received"!*

we applied on 16th march, have got a CO and have uploaded all documents etc. before today, whenever i logged in to evisa page our status would be "in progress" but today when i log in to evisa, all the attachment links and the details and names are gone and the status has changed to application recieved. why is this so???? why has it gone back a step?
2 days ago we asked the CO to add our newborn daughter to our application, can this be because of that?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

n now the status is changed back to "in progress" but all the attachments and links n all are gone.. can anyone please explain!!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> n now the status is changed back to "in progress" but all the attachments and links n all are gone.. can anyone please explain!!!


This is just a system glitch. Dont worry. After few times hope it will get okay.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got exactly the satuation you stated....


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> I just got exactly the satuation you stated....


happened to me quite a few times untill it was updated to recieved
dont worry...


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't stress over it...its just the system playing up...if you search through different threads, you will find a lot of people who experienced similar issues. This doesn't affect your processing in any way.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably they restored the database to an older backup !


----------



## saurabharora123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I just completed with uploading of all docs required for submitting application. Just wondering, since there is no 'Submit' button and the application status is "Received", by when it gets updated to its next status "In Progress"


----------

